# Which Puritan Paperbacks should I get?



## Von (Nov 27, 2018)

I have stumbled upon an opportunity to get 5 Puritan Paperbacks (by Banner of Truth). I already own the following ones:

_All things for good - Watson_
_The Bruised reed - Sibbes_
_Doctrine of repentance - Watson_
_Indwelling sin - Owen_
_Love of Christ - Sibbes_
_Mortification of sin - Owen_
_Sinfulness of Sin - Venning_
_True bounds of Christian freedom - Bolton_
Which ones would you suggest next? See a complete list here.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 27, 2018)

The Shorter Catechism Explained by Thomas Vincent
The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment by Jeremiah Burroughs
The Heart of Christ by Thomas Goodwin
The Christian’s Great Interest by William Guthrie
Learning in Christ’s School by Robert Venning

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 28, 2018)

Reformed Pastor
Shorter Catechism Explained (Vincent)
Heart of Christ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInquirer (Nov 29, 2018)

Another vote for "Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment"

"Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices" by Thomas Brooks is outstanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Von (Dec 4, 2018)

After considering your input, I've decided on the following books:

Dying Thoughts - Baxter
The Heart of Christ - Goodwin
The Lord's Supper - Watson
The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment - Burroughs
Sermons of the Great ejection - Various


----------



## jw (Dec 4, 2018)

Yes. Yes you should.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Dec 4, 2018)

Get another 5 copies of The Bruised Reed and give 'em away to your friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 4, 2018)

JTB.SDG said:


> Get another 5 copies of The Bruised Reed and give 'em away to your friends.


If you can add to it Sibbe's sister work "The Souls conflict" and give that away to your friends too. Both works have blessed people greatly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

